# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oor aandoening Chronische loopoor

## Jefvanbeijnen

Ik ben na 2 jaar rond hebben gelopen met een loopoor ben ik in feb. jl. geopereerd (sanerende operatie) vier a vijf weken erna zit ik weer met het zelfde. Mijn rechteroor blijft weer vochtig en nat.
Heeft iemand de zelfde ervaring en misschien oplossing voorhanden.

Gr Jef

----------

